# Dog Whines Relentlessly In Morning



## akitalover09

Every morning at 6:30 AM, Zoey will whine like crazy until i wake up and let her out. She is in her crate and i sleep I up in a loft. Should I not crate her or what should i do. I'm not saying i want her to stop, i just want to get up a little later than 6:30.


----------



## mandymmr

akitalover09 said:


> Every morning at 6:30 AM, Zoey will whine like crazy until i wake up and let her out. She is in her crate and i sleep I up in a loft. Should I not crate her or what should i do. I'm not saying i want her to stop, i just want to get up a little later than 6:30.


sorry then if you want to sleep in. You will have to talk to her bladder then. Because that is problably when she needs to go out to potty!


----------



## Eris13021

i get up early let bear out and if my kids are still asleep. I head back to bed and bear does too.


----------



## akitalover09

Eris13021 said:


> i get up early let bear out and if my kids are still asleep. I head back to bed and bear does too.


the bad news is, after i let her out, she has a TON of energy and runs around the house. I usually just fall asleep on the couch when shes finished.


----------



## mandymmr

how long have you had her? Sounds like you expect her to be crated up all night long, and YOU want to sleep in later so you are expecting her to hold it, along with no playing and being happy to be out and about to stretch??? 

How old is she???


----------



## Eris13021

akitalover09 said:


> the bad news is, after i let her out, she has a TON of energy and runs around the house. I usually just fall asleep on the couch when shes finished.


its like having children. They wake up when they want to and you may still be tired but they are full of energy and ready to go for the day. Anybody who has children and has had puppies knows what i mean. 

what time do you usually put her in the crate? 

Bear is not crated and i go to bed around 9-10 he goes out right before i go to bed(granted he is 2) He asks to go out around5-630am. I get up take care of him and if the kids are awake i stay up.


----------



## akitalover09

Zoey is 2, and I've had her for about a month. I always let her go potty right before bed and she stops drinking at about 8. She usually is crated at about 10 and then we fall asleep. Then she whines and whines and whines until I let her out.
Will she have less energy if i let her roam my room?


----------



## mandymmr

akitalover09 said:


> Zoey is 2, and I've had her for about a month. I always let her go potty right before bed and she stops drinking at about 8. She usually is crated at about 10 and then we fall asleep. Then she whines and whines and whines until I let her out.
> Will she have less energy if i let her roam my room?


2 years old is still very much puppiness. You are lucky she lets you sleep that late. Mine usually has us up around 4:30-5:00 but I would much rather do that then have to clean up an accident off my floor at that time in the morning!

Sounds like this is your first dog?


----------



## Teela Brown

My puppy is the same. She wakes up at about 6:30 and wont go back to sleep. She generally REALLY has to pee at that point, and is bored stiff of being in her pen. 

The only thing we have found to help sleep in, is well - going to bed later. So if we put Suuki to bed at midnight, after an hour long game of fetch she might sleep in until 9. But she is pretty consistent with her 6:30 ams. 

My Dad's dog is 2.5 years old. He will never sleep in past 6:30. No matter how late he stays up, or how tired he is, that dog is up at 6:30 am. 

Haha all I can suggest is - Naps... have a mid afternoon nap.


----------



## SweetJeannie

My puppy wakes up at 4:30. I put him back in the crate after he does his business. The first couple of nights he whined a lot, but we ignored him. Last night he went in after he was finished and whined very little and went back to sleep.


----------



## danoxlifex

Hi,

So as everyone else has pointed out, your puppy is very young and won't be able to hold her bladder for much longer than she currently is. That being said, as much as you love your puppy, it still sucks going to work/school tired. So I would recommend you try something like this:

Put some plain yogurt in a Kong (you MUST buy one of these-- they are god's gift to puppy owners) and put the toy in the freezer before bed. Set an alarm for 4am-- this is before the puppy normally wakes up so she should still be drowsy. Take her out to potty. Once she finishes, come inside and put the Kong in her crate. She'll be drowsy, so she'll probably fall right to sleep but if not, the Kong will keep her busy for a little while and then she should nap after playing with it. When puppy turns 3 months, set the alarm for 5am. At 4 months, set it for 6am and so on and so forth. Eventually she'll sleep all night. Hope this helps


----------



## mandymmr

danoxlifex said:


> Hi,
> 
> So as everyone else has pointed out, your puppy is very young and won't be able to hold her bladder for much longer than she currently is. That being said, as much as you love your puppy, it still sucks going to work/school tired. So I would recommend you try something like this:
> 
> Put some plain yogurt in a Kong (you MUST buy one of these-- they are god's gift to puppy owners) and put the toy in the freezer before bed. Set an alarm for 4am-- this is before the puppy normally wakes up so she should still be drowsy. Take her out to potty. Once she finishes, come inside and put the Kong in her crate. She'll be drowsy, so she'll probably fall right to sleep but if not, the Kong will keep her busy for a little while and then she should nap after playing with it. When puppy turns 3 months, set the alarm for 5am. At 4 months, set it for 6am and so on and so forth. Eventually she'll sleep all night. Hope this helps


the dog is 2 years old!!!


----------



## RubyLove

I get woken up as soon as it gets light outside, everyday, no matter if we went to sleep at 10pm or 2am. We go outside, we come back in, she gets fed, I go back to sleep. She will play a bit, go onto the balcony to lie in the morning sunshine, maybe go back to her bed for a snooze.

I don't expect that to change. All I can hope for is that it doesn't change over winter, because I fully expect her to be sleeping in until the sun comes up at 8am 

However, she did stop being crated a month ago (she is 6 months now) and I know how lucky I am that she is how she is. When she was crated it was the same deal, she woke me up early but when we were done she went back in the crate for a couple more hours while I slept. She has earned not being in the crate through being house trained and not needing constant supervision while playing.


----------



## Independent George

I think you just have to get up at 6. If she's being crated at 10, then she's holding it for 8 hours. She probably _could_ hold it a little longer, but it's probably not very comfortable to do so. Haven't you ever woken up early because you had to go? She can't just get up and stumble the toilet, then stumble back to bed - she needs you to let her out. 

It sounds like she's just a naturally early riser. I don't think there's anything you can do about that.


----------



## akitalover09

Alright, i guess i can live with getting up so early. I have found a way to get rid of her energy. She loves rawhide so i get her out a new bone and play a wild game of chase while she has the bone. It really tires her out.


----------



## ALYNN

just a thought - maybe your akita is whining to go out, but not to pee. i think my 2 yr old male akita caught onto the fact that when he whines, i took him outside as a puppy, so sometimes (especially if he hears dogs barking outside our apt) he'll start whining in hopes i take him out. very clever/sneaky. you could try letting the dog out of the crate at 6:30, but not taking her outside until you get up...but that's only if you can trust she won't get into anything or have an accident somewhere...just a thought..


----------



## FourIsCompany

danoxlifex said:


> Hi,
> Put some plain yogurt in a Kong (you MUST buy one of these-- they are god's gift to puppy owners) and put the toy in the freezer before bed.


I love this advice, even though the dog is 2 years old. I think my dogs would love it!


----------

